# front projection tv repair



## da#1 (Nov 3, 2007)

hello, thank you for your time and effort in advance. my big screen TV has a reddish screen. the three color pots in front of and below the sreen have fluid in them. two of them (not the red one) have a bubbly cottage cheese textured fluid in them> the red one is crystal clear. where can I buy new fluid to replace the bad fluid? all the local TV repair shops won't sell it to me, they want me to "bring it in" so they can do the repair and rape me. any suggestions? thanks again...DA#1


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

what kind of projector is this?


----------



## da#1 (Nov 3, 2007)

phillips magnavox, has three crt with coolant in them. the coolant appears to have crystalized in the blue and green crt's. need fresh fluid. no one wants to sell any over the counter. they all want me to "bring it in" and "it's a really big job" what a joke. but any help is greatly appreciated. Stephen


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you really want to try doing it yourself, you could try contacting MCM Electronics to see if this is the correct replacement coolant:

Philips/Magnavox CRT Coolant
http://www.mcminone.com/product.asp?product_id=483531067032&catalog_name=MCMProducts


----------



## da#1 (Nov 3, 2007)

truth be told, I have a quad cutomer that works for an appliance/tv repair shop. he procured the needed fluid for me.($15.00) per bottle. took about two hours from start to finish. realigned the set and poof! works great. but I will contact the MCM folks and attempt to purchase more. just in case. and thank you very much for the information. greatly appreciated.


----------

